# Help with "Street" Posi and Gear



## 67LeMonster (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello - First time post. I have a 1967 LeMans that has been a drag car since the mid 80's. I want to make a prostreet car out of it so I am making the transition. It currently has a Dana 60 with a spool and 4:88 pro gear. It seems like there are many options for a posi rear end and I don't know where to start. Here are the specs on the car - 1967 LeMans, 502" BBC (600ish hp), TH400, Narrowed Dana 60, 31X16.5 M/T tires. I would appreciate any suggestions for a posi carrier for my Dana 60. Also, suggestions for a gear would be great too. This will be a car that mostly goes to shows with the occasional 1/8mi full throttle release of aggression . Thank you.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Dana60 application Eaton True-Trac, part #915A385 fits 4.10 & numerically lower gears (3.54's)
your Dana60 axles should be 35 spline, I have no idea what style of outer axle bearing/retention when your rear was constructed. 
Personally, in other than putt around street builds, I prefer large diam tapered bearing axle retention, either A10 or A20 tapered axle bearings/hsg ends.


----------

